
Walmart has an entire campaign to help shoppers cut the cord - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/walmart-has-an-entire-campaign-to-help-shoppers-cut-the-cord-2016-07-06
======
DrScump
"cord" = cable TV service

